# Spring Training Promotion



## boxcar479 (Mar 12, 2010)

Just checked the AGR website and they have announced the Spring Promotion as well as the NTD promotion. You'll get double for travel between 3/22 and 5/7. Then for Natl. Train Day triple points for5/8 -5/29. You have to register online or call the number provided. Happy rails to you


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks! 

I feel a case of traveleritis coming on! I think when I go to PDX in April, there will be a few point runs! :lol:


----------



## Ryan (Mar 12, 2010)

Booyah!!!! The paid segments of the honeymoon trip just netted me double points!!!!


----------



## Edgefan (Mar 12, 2010)

Just found it myself and was going to post here. YES! All my paid segments fall into the doublepoints category. Going to have to do some points runs to Galesburg in May for the triple dose.


----------



## Cristobal (Mar 12, 2010)

I was already planning a weekend trip (by air) up to PDX and back towards the end of May to see my son. Now I may have to consider at least one leg using the Coast Starlight.

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Roadfool (Mar 12, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> Thanks!
> I feel a case of traveleritis coming on! I think when I go to PDX in April, there will be a few point runs! :lol:


Better watch out Traveler, I might finally catch up to you with this promotion. 

2 runs to Hanford and back every day = 800 or 1200 points for $18. This is gonna be one long, boring spring.


----------



## Cristobal (Mar 12, 2010)

Roadfool said:


> Better watch out Traveler, I might finally catch up to you with this promotion.
> *2 runs to Hanford and back every day* = 800 or 1200 points for $18. This is gonna be one long, boring spring.


Damn...

It must suck to live in the central valley. 

At least when I do 'lunch (points) runs' I get to see some bay area sights (including the bay itself). I _could_ just go back and forth between GAC and SJC at $6.75 a pop but what is the fun in that? With the trains scheduled almost 2 hrs apart in each direction I figure that my time is much more valuable than the points.

Getting back to the central valley, my sister and brother both live in Fresno (that's how I know it sucks  ) so at some point I may even use Amtrak to get me there and back.


----------



## Roadfool (Mar 13, 2010)

Cristobal said:


> Damn... At least when I do 'lunch (points) runs' I get to see some bay area sights (including the bay itself). I _could_ just go back and forth between GAC and SJC at $6.75 a pop but what is the fun in that? With the trains scheduled almost 2 hrs apart in each direction I figure that my time is much more valuable than the points.


For once, living somewhere crappy is actually going to work to my advantage. I really don't have anything better to do with my time. I can work from anywhere with my phone, so I'm going to approach this spring as if I have a job in Hanford I have to commute to...a job that pays me in AGR points. If I max out my 4 segments 5 days a week, I'll be earning between 4,000-6,000 points/week. Over the 11 weeks of the promotion, that would be 50,000 points, plus any Select/S+ bonuses. I'd love to have enough for 2-3 loophole trips saved up in my AGR account like that. 

And hopefully I'll have enough money to sprinkle in some more interesting trips among all the Hanford runs. Baseball season's coming, so there's definitely going to be some quick turnarounds for A's and Giants day games.



> Getting back to the central valley, my sister and brother both live in Fresno (that's how I know it sucks  ) so at some point I may even use Amtrak to get me there and back.


My sympathies on having to visit Fresno. At least you can get some AGR points if you ever have to come back here. Might want to try bribing the sibs to come visit you next time.


----------



## DowneasterPassenger (Mar 13, 2010)

No quadruple points?

I'm want a promo that will really drive us into a frenzy, like the quadruple point day or 2M point days last year.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 13, 2010)

How about a 2X, a 3X and another 3X at the same time!  They had one like that a few years ago, and I registered for all 3!  (And this was in the old days where you earned 100 per segment - even on the same train!) Boy, I racked up points on them! :lol:


----------



## Cristobal (Mar 13, 2010)

Roadfool said:


> For once, living somewhere crappy is actually going to work to my advantage. I really don't have anything better to do with my time. I can work from anywhere with my phone, so I'm going to approach this spring as if I have a job in Hanford I have to commute to...a job that pays me in AGR points. If I max out my 4 segments 5 days a week, I'll be earning between 4,000-6,000 points/week. Over the 11 weeks of the promotion, that would be 50,000 points, plus any Select/S+ bonuses. I'd love to have enough for 2-3 loophole trips saved up in my AGR account like that.
> And hopefully I'll have enough money to sprinkle in some more interesting trips among all the Hanford runs. Baseball season's coming, so there's definitely going to be some quick turnarounds for A's and Giants day games.


When you spin it that way it almost makes sense. Still pretty hardcore though... :blink:

I guess that you'll get to know all of the conductors on the SJ line on a first-name basis. :lol:


----------

